# It's Not Dead Festival - San Bernadino, CA; Oct 10th, 2015



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2015)

Six days after the StP Gathering this bad ass show is going to be happening, and the tickets are only $25 if you get them early. I've already got tickets and I'm going to be there with some other friends, so you should meet up with us there and see some awesome old school punk!

http://www.itsnotdeadfestival.com/


----------



## Tude (Jun 20, 2015)

Ha - I like the name of the show!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 20, 2015)

I miss those old concert days.

One of my best memories was the Dead Kennedy's and Agnostic Front concert I attended at the American/Syrian and Lebanese Club in Orlando, circa 1985.

Ahhh...memories...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I miss those old concert days.
> 
> One of my best memories was the Dead Kennedy's and Agnostic Front concert I attended at the American/Syrian and Lebanese Club in Orlando, circa 1985.
> 
> Ahhh...memories...



damn that must have been sweet.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 20, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> damn that must have been sweet.



It truly was...


----------

